# Attention all coffee lovers



## gman211991

Hi there ladies and gentlemen. If you could just take some time out to fill out this survey online its for my final year food science project. Thanks in advance https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wWgfZ-YOm0fS-P8BADdSlSsY_9EZuoCQoamGRNQtSIA/viewform?c=0&w=1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Thanks


----------



## kimbo

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy

Done

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

done


----------



## Silver

Done @gman211991

Good luck with your project

PS - I noticed Ferraro Rocher was spelt incorrectly in the one survey question
It's Ferr*e*ro Rocher

It's my favourite chocolate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan

+1


----------



## gman211991

Silver said:


> Done @gman211991
> 
> Good luck with your project
> 
> PS - I noticed Ferraro Rocher was spelt incorrectly in the one survey question
> It's Ferr*e*ro Rocher
> 
> It's my favourite chocolate


Lol my group member set it up


----------



## Va-poor

Done


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Done


----------



## annemarievdh

Done...

Do I get a free Coffee and Chocolate now ?


----------



## Waltervh

Done


----------



## johan

done


----------



## Necris

Done


----------

